# San Bernardino OIS Police Shoot Knife-Wielding Man



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

** (Disclaimer: This video content is intended for educational and informational purposes only) ** San Bernardino, California - Body camera footage released by San Bernardino Police Department shows an officer-involved shooting following a family disturbance on Friday, 11-27-20. Family members called 9-1-1 from their residence and reported the 27-year-old Nicolas Segura was at the location, possibly under the influence of methamphetamine and creating a large disturbance. It was reported Segura was armed with a knife and was threatening to stab family members at the residence. Multiple relatives called the police due to the violent episode and told officers they were locking themselves in the bedrooms because they were afraid of Segura. Uniformed officers arrived in the 2300 block of W. Adams Street a short time later and found Segura in the driveway still armed with the knife. Officers communicated with Segura and attempted to deescalate the situation. Segura refused to comply with all commands given by the officers, and he charged at the officers while armed with the knife. An officer-involved shooting occurred at that time. Officers detained Segura and summoned for medical assistance. Segura was taken to a local area hospital for gunshot wounds, but did not survive his injuries. No one else was injured as a result of this incident. A large kitchen knife was recovered at the scene and collected as evidence. Donate to PoliceActivity: https://www.patreon.com/PoliceActivity Like us on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/PoliceActivity Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/Police_Activity Timestamps: 0:00 - 911 Call 0:30 - Bodycam: Officer #1 1:30 - Bodycam: Officer #2


----------

